# Who's smoking what for Christmas dinner?



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

I was in Sam's club today and spotted a boneless, flat "slicing" ham, so had to give it a try.  Never seen one that way, so it's gonna be a new experience.  It is pre cooked, and at about 4 inches thick it won't take long in the smoker

I have 10 pounds of highly modified Bear's beef logs in the smoke today


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Should be tasty !


----------



## red dog (Dec 22, 2014)

I got outvoted on smoking Christmas dinner but will be serving lots of my smoked goodies Christmas eve. Sliced buckboard bacon, turkey pastrami, venison sausage, smoked cheese, and home made mustard. I do get to smoke a turkey New Years day and watch the Rose Bowl. Go Ducks!













oregon_ducks_by_lisaemisa-d4ksxtl.png



__ red dog
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

Mmmmm, buckboard bacon!  That is on my "Gotta do soon" list


----------



## red dog (Dec 22, 2014)

radio said:


> Mmmmm, buckboard bacon!  That is on my "Gotta do soon" list


Yea, you have to try making some. It's pretty simple to do.


----------



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> radio said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm, buckboard bacon!  That is on my "Gotta do soon" list
> ...


Done it, but I can't believe I've not smoked any in a while, so gotta remedy that, and soon!


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 22, 2014)

From a local TV station website:


> [h4]Forecast: Chance For Showers Tonight &Tomorrow[/h4]
> A strong storm system moves into Ohio on Christmas Eve changing the rain to snow


----------



## geerock (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll be in the dominican republic cooking up puerco asada, roast pig on a spit.  The smoke and heat from the open pit fire is great.  Thats kind of traditional holiday fare down there, but I have an offset stick burner at my place down there and I'll smoke some brined chickens, fresh caught fish, and maybe a side.  The whole area kind of comes together down there and for the first time in years I'll be joining in.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Dec 22, 2014)

I too was outvoted. I will be doing a deep fried turkey instead of smoked for Christmas dinner. However, I'm going to smoke a duck this week for sure. Can't wait! Maybe even try duck pastrami.


----------



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> From a local TV station website:
> 
> 
> > [h4]Forecast: Chance For Showers Tonight &Tomorrow[/h4]
> > A strong storm system moves into Ohio on Christmas Eve changing the rain to snow


been raining/misting/raining here all day making it hard to control the heat in my old New Braunfels.  Forecast here is sunny and mid to upper 50's Christmas day.  Thinking I'll get the smoking done early and do a couple hours of deer hunting up behind the house with the smoke pole (Muzzle loader)


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2014)

Doing "Bear's World Famous" Double Smoked Ham and Smoked Prime Rib. for Christmas

Gary


----------



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

gary s said:


> Doing "Bear's World Famous" Double Smoked Ham and Smoked Prime Rib. for Christmas
> 
> Gary


What time will it be ready?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sam's had some danged good looking prime ribs today and I was sooooooo close to grabbing one instead of the ham


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2014)

About noon, 

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

No smoking for me either! However last night I smoked Driedsticks pretzels and tonight it's Scarbelly's sweet spicy nuts for our holiday gift baskets. Then tomorrow Bear's caseless snack sticks. I'm going to pick up a 3-4 bone prime rib for New Years. Not going to smoke it, going to do the salt pack in the Dutch Oven. Probably will do Smokey Au Jus for that.


----------



## radio (Dec 22, 2014)

gary s said:


> About noon,
> 
> Gary


Cool!  What are the GPS coordinates so I can drop in?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though, it sounds darned good!  Take lots of Q view


----------



## moikel (Dec 22, 2014)

Way down here it will be prossciutto & melon,grilled prawns (lemon ,garlic,chilli,parsley .EVO) , cold prawns & dipping sauce, roast deboned duck stuffed with duck mince,cherries,herbs etc,poached salmon with dill & sides. Frozen Xmas pudding, cherries,mangos,cheese.

Fish market trades 36 hours straight until 5 pm Xmas eve,big demand for big ticket items,mud crab,crayfish,abalone, big centre piece fish like coral trout,red emperor , bass grouper, blue eye cod ,all wild. & Atlantic salmon & ocean trout farmed.

I will head there on 24th about lunch time have a brisket bun from the guy with the big Yoder smoker attached to the high end butcher shop then just deal with the crowds as best I can.


----------



## red dog (Dec 22, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No smoking for me either! However last night I smoked Driedsticks pretzels and tonight it's Scarbelly's sweet spicy nuts for our holiday gift baskets. Then tomorrow Bear's caseless snack sticks. I'm going to pick up a 3-4 bone prime rib for New Years. Not going to smoke it, going to do the salt pack in the Dutch Oven. Probably will do Smokey Au Jus for that.


Sounds good on the PR Case. Salt and horse radish crusted cooked in the oven here Xmas. I'm thinkin I should have smoked some salt.


----------



## domerskee (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll be rolling out my first smoked prime rib. Still torn between traditional mashed potatoes or twice smoked for a side.


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gonna smoke, over apple,  4 x Pops brined cornish yard birds with hassel back taters and roast butternut pumpkin...turkey gravy (made with the thanksgiving turkey stock)....probably followed with a plum or cherry clafouti & ice cream. Feeding 5 adults and 2 Cretans (my 4 & 2 yo boys).


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 22, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Way down here it will be prossciutto & melon,grilled prawns (lemon ,garlic,chilli,parsley .EVO) , cold prawns & dipping sauce, roast deboned duck stuffed with duck mince,cherries,herbs etc,poached salmon with dill & sides. Frozen Xmas pudding, cherries,mangos,cheese.
> 
> Fish market trades 36 hours straight until 5 pm Xmas eve,big demand for big ticket items,mud crab,crayfish,abalone, big centre piece fish like coral trout,red emperor , bass grouper, blue eye cod ,all wild. & Atlantic salmon & ocean trout farmed.
> 
> I will head there on 24th about lunch time have a brisket bun from the guy with the big Yoder smoker attached to the high end butcher shop then just deal with the crowds as best I can.


Ahhh. i miss the Aussie xmas feast...ham & seafood everywhere! To goddam cold for that here in the middle of no where Colorado!

Unfortunately..we're in the middle of a blizzard and xmas day is looking snowy...i know.. i know...a white xmas etc etc....I'm over it....give me a nice clear day so I can smoke some stuff!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Doing a smoked ham. Bought a spiral sliced 8 lber, and am going to do it like Jeff's newsletter.  I've done this several times over the last few years & it's great. Guests rave about how good it is compared to regular store bought & oven baked.


----------



## garyinmd (Dec 22, 2014)

Same as Domerskee, will be smoking a Prime Rib for the first time.

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 22, 2014)

What is it about us guys getting "out voted"?   My wife claims she doesn't like smoked meat, but i know it was because her mother didn't like it.  They were yankees from New Jersey and didn't know what good bbq was.  I'll be getting a boston butt ready after Christmas though. Just ordered the AMNPS and I hope it gets here in time.  Until then I guess I'll put up with the traditional oven baked turkey and ham................geeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll be smoking a full pork loin. I did a test run with a small section the first of the month and it went well, I hope the Christmas cook turns out as good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

Not smokin for Christmas, having oven baked ham....  But smokin a Prime Rib Roast for New Years Eve !


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Going to be busy as heck over here.  Will be doing a high heat 24lb turkey in the oven, a 24lb PR, an apple stuffed pork loin and a spiral cut ham on the smoker, and lastly, a 20 bone Crown pork roast in my outdoor oven.

That's all for Christmas Eve family dinner.   Have a smaller 10lb PR that I will be smoking for Xmas day lunch/dinner.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Dec 23, 2014)

radio said:


> I was in Sam's club today and spotted a boneless, flat "slicing" ham, so had to give it a try.  Never seen one that way, so it's gonna be a new experience.  It is pre cooked, and at about 4 inches thick it won't take long in the smoker
> 
> I have 10 pounds of highly modified Bear's beef logs in the smoke today


We love them, you can't buy good lunch meat for what they cost. We put in the oven, slice it for sandwiches or with eggs.


----------



## oconeeal (Dec 23, 2014)

I got a full week of cooking on my Rec Tec Grills.  Doing a Maple Turkey for Xmas.  Then for Sat party doing smoke salmon, brisket, chicken, bacon candy.  Then for Dec 29 football game doing a hog.  Going to have a great time.


----------



## boonetang (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm going to be doing my first turkey for Xmas   I hope its good


----------



## medic92 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 16 lb. Prime Rib for Christmas Eve, and I'm also going to take chicken wing sections, smoke them for about ten minutes, then bread and deep-fry them for appetizers.  I also have a brisket in the fridge waiting for some attention, but it will probably have to wait until next week.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 4 1/2 lb standing rib roast im gonna do with the wicked baked beans I keep reading about on here for Christmas day and going to double smoke a ham for Christmas eve


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2014)

Seems to be a lot of family outvoting us smokers.  I've got that same issue here.

Still, going to smoke some scallops today (Christmas Eve) to go with my Italian heritage 7 Fish Christmas Eve Dinner.

Christmas Day will do a double smoked glazed ham for dinner tomorrow night.  I have to run to HD this morning and get a new propane torch.  Going to put a hard glaze coating on it once it is smoked.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Dec 24, 2014)

I was told to bring an appetizer for dinner tonight.  So I put a turkey on the smoker this morning.  If smoked turkey isn't an appetizer, then I dont know what is :)


----------



## hitechredneck (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be smoking some baby backs on the SFB smoker and some cheese in my mailbox mod'd MasterForge on Christmas day.  

Whilst the family is in, I have orders for bacon (which is just finishing up with the pellicle stage), cheese, pork loin, and venison back-strap.  I'll have both smokers running full bore right through the weekend...  :)  

Not that I mind.  







I get a few things I want out of this deal too.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello.  We had planned on moving house so just me and the wife this year.  That has been delayed but just a turkey leg quarter for us two.  Happy Healthy Holidays.  Keep Smokin!

Danny













P1010109.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## radio (Dec 24, 2014)

gary s said:


> About noon,
> 
> Gary


Cool!  What are the GPS coordinates


KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  We had planned on moving house so just me and the wife this year.  That has been delayed but just a turkey leg quarter for us two.  Happy Healthy Holidays.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny
> 
> ...


Turkey will work!  Thought I was going to get a wild one with the crossbow this morning while out deer hunting, but they stayed just out of range:-(

73 De N6DDD


----------



## jaybird4 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm doing my first brine ever and first smoked turkey.  Waiting to hit 24 hours in the brine, then will let it sit in the fridge until tomorrow morning.  After we open presents, it'll go in the smoker with some cherry wood.  BTW, everyone's menu sounds amazing.  Merry Christmas y'all!  

ROLL TIDE!

Jay


----------



## radio (Dec 24, 2014)

Jaybird4 said:


> I'm doing my first brine ever and first smoked turkey.  Waiting to hit 24 hours in the brine, then will let it sit in the fridge until tomorrow morning.  After we open presents, it'll go in the smoker with some cherry wood.  BTW, everyone's menu sounds amazing.  Merry Christmas y'all!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> Jay


 
Sounds good!  If you want, or need  to cut way down on cook time, spatchcock that baby!  not as pretty, but tastes just as good and cooks way  faster


----------



## flywatt (Dec 24, 2014)

I smoked a 18 lb turkey for the crew working the midnight shift at Coast Guard Sector Baltimore tonight. It was a huge hit! I used my MES 30. Simple brine for 24 hours, then I let it dry for 6. I rubbed it with olive oil and Claude's Chicken Dry Rub (discontinued sadly).  Smoked it with applewood for 2 hours @ 225 degrees, then moved it into the oven for 3 more hours @ 350 degrees w/ a foil tent. Finished product was perfect. Juicy, tender on the inside, crispy skin. Midnight shift ate well tonight!


----------



## wizardoftrance (Dec 24, 2014)

I am smokin some fine wacky tobac.... uh... make that a Prime Rib Roast!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 24, 2014)

I am doing chicken courdon bleu fatties tonight for christmas eve. My darn sister insists on doing the prime rib in the oven tomorrow dang it.













cb5.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## gary s (Dec 25, 2014)

Bacon wrapped everything Can't beat that.  Get up before she does and slide it on the smoker

Merry Christmas

Gary


----------



## heathen (Dec 25, 2014)

I am smoking a Ham right now, and then later will do the filling too.


----------



## icyhot (Dec 25, 2014)

I am doing a 16 pound country ham.


----------



## radio (Dec 25, 2014)

timberjet said:


> I am doing chicken courdon bleu fatties tonight for christmas eve. My darn sister insists on doing the prime rib in the oven tomorrow dang it.
> 
> Get an AMPS and throw in the oven


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 26, 2014)

Not allowed to Smoke the Christmas Turkey, but I did manage to smoke some Belly Pork.

225'f for 6 hours then under the grill to get the crackling. Some reason it's not allowing me to upload any photos?

Mouth watering, had more compliments about the Belly Pork than the Turkey that was Sousvide with Butter and Orange Zest.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## krisby1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Did a small smoke for Christmas.  Mac & Cheese,  ham steaks, beef ribs (just 3 bones) and some sweet 'taters.  Deep fried the turkey.  Dressing, gravy, homemade rolls, greens.  FOOD COMA!!! 

Used charcoal and peach wood chunks.

Love this Peoria Backyard Cooker.  Hmmmmm, what's for dessert?

 













2014-12-25 13.10.40.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Dec 26, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Dec 26, 2014)

gary s said:


> Bacon wrapped everything Can't beat that.  Get up before she does and slide it on the smoker
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Gary


I sure wish I could have gary, as I predicted she turned a 19 pound thing of beauty into shoe leather.


----------

